# JAPAN NORTH AT HAIGH HALL PICS



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

had a great day, only met one of you though lol

bit shy to be honest.. didnt wanna be like one of them guys who try and act like they know what theyre on about! i heard alot of 'ooh i bet thats good for drags' 

anyway.. have a look at the pics and enjoy!
my car shall be parked right there next time!

ooh by the way, i may have taken a pic of yur car! so if i have.. please put a name to the pic!




hmm i didnt know you could off-road with an integra =P





lovely engine bay










i did plan on putting more pics up but the image hosting is playing up with my slow internet!

maybe some other tim,

thanks for looking!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

makaveli7 said:


>


Well I know that one belongs to a guy called Herbie, although he doesn't come on here AFAIK.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Jim27 said:


> Well I know that one belongs to a guy called Herbie, although he doesn't come on here AFAIK.


Does he get on so.com Jim? Coz there's a few derogatory comments on his car over there


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Jim27 said:


> Well I know that one belongs to a guy called Herbie, although he doesn't come on here AFAIK.



TBH - when it pulled up, we did expect a girl to be driving it.
Even the engine ebay (rocker covers etc) was pink as well; plus all the inside uke:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Agreed, that is not the best looking 32 out there, but trust me there are worse :chuckle:


----------



## DeanN (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice pics there.
No need to be shy, I think everyone is pretty open and we were all new to Skylines once upon a time, TBH compared to many on here I still am pretty new, and learning as I go along.


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

DeanN said:


> Nice pics there.
> No need to be shy, I think everyone is pretty open and we were all new to Skylines once upon a time, TBH compared to many on here I still am pretty new, and learning as I go along.


haha cheers mate

its just the club scene im not so used to

the guy i actually spoke to wasnt in the same spot as you guys, he was a member of the club though =S


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

DeanN said:


> Nice pics there.
> No need to be shy, I think everyone is pretty open and we were all new to Skylines once upon a time, TBH compared to many on here I still am pretty new, and learning as I go along.



Ditto from me too.
Pop along to the next North West meet - then you can get to know us all.

Ben (GTROC) & Andy (Skyline Owners) are good reps & always make everyone welcome.



Edited to say :- if that's your R35 in your avatar, then I'm withdrawing my suggestion. You'll only show us all up. LOL.


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

stan your skyline was so nice! ill see if i have any pics to dig out


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Cheers, that'd be great.


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

more pics as promised!




that beauty yours stan?


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

MacGTR said:


> Agreed, that is not the best looking 32 out there, but trust me there are worse :chuckle:


MUCH worse.....

Barryboys.co.uk :: View topic - W/C 21/07/2008 - Skyline & Vectra

:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

cmon guys now own up, who's is it?!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

I can see I'm going to have to take my own camera to the next meet to guarantee pictures of my own car - only joking mate 

There's 6" of my bumper sticking out in this one - silver GTT just in front of the bunch of people looking under Chaz's bonnet:




Somebody else managed a couple of distance shots of my wing sticking up - hard to miss really 

Seriously Makaveli, look out for the next meet and come along and say hello :wavey: - I couldn't even tell the difference between an R32, R33 & R34 about 3 years ago :nervous:

When you do come along (and this may be a little confusing  ), don't call Stan Stan, call him Ian - or better still Fletcher Godber. Unless it's a skylineowners.com meet - in which case you call him Flint2 

He's got this bi-polar thing - I think it's his age *runs away very fast and hides*

Anyway, which bit of Preston are you in and what do you really drive? - cos if I'd seen a red R35 in Preston it would be under a cover in my back garden until the heat died down


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

haha how confusing that was to read!

its a white R34 GT

its actually my mothers daily drive.. im just getting it sorted so that its a beast when the keys are handed over. i got a nice drive back from japan north keeping up with them mad scoobies.

im in walton-le-dale, how about you?

your car have the c-west kit on?


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah mate, mine has the C-West.

This might seem like a strange question but does your mums car have SKY in the reg number and does she have her hair cut in Alan Joyce on Glovers Court?

If so, I get my hair cut by John in there and he keeps telling me about a customer with a white Skyline. I think I saw you in there with her about 3 years ago lol

I'm in Fulwood by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

andyneed4speed said:


> Yeah mate, mine has the C-West.
> 
> This might seem like a strange question but does your mums car have SKY in the reg number and does she have her hair cut in Alan Joyce on Glovers Court?
> 
> ...


haha so its you!

yeah johns told me about your skyline, i get my hair done there too. i didnt realise it had been modified though! small world!
yeah thats the one, has he told you about the door on it aswel?

if you dont mind me asking, where did you get your kit from and how much did it cost to get it sprayed?
im looking to get a new bumper either this friday or next month (payday) and just wondering the best way to go about it


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

haha yeah, small world mate :chuckle: No, he hasn't told me about the door - I haven't been for about 3 weeks - what's the story?

The C-West kit was on the car when I bought it. Various places sell it - or replicas of it.

This place used to sell it but I can't see it on their site now:

Nissan parts

or try Envy Performance:



or Knight Racer:

[url=http://www.knight-racer.co.uk/]Knight-Racer

Never had any fitting or spraying done in preston so I wouldn't know who/what to recommend to be honest. It might cost up to £500 just to get a full kit sprayed and about £1500 for the kit itself?

See you around mate :wavey: (John's cutting my hair next at 4.30 on Friday 29th Aug :chuckle: )


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

It's soooo nice that you two girls share a hairdresser.
You'll simply HAVE to do lunch.
Perhaps swap recipes over a glass of Lambrini. Only one mind, don't forget those calories !
ROFPML.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

andyneed4speed said:


> Never had any fitting or spraying done in preston so I wouldn't know who/what to recommend to be honest.



Makaveli7,
I can recommend a sprayer in Morecambe if you want.
A bit of a way for you, but he's good & not expensive.
Shout if you want his details.
He'll probably be able to do fitting as well.


----------



## marroon-sky (Dec 31, 2007)

Stan said:


> It's soooo nice that you two girls share a hairdresser.
> You'll simply HAVE to do lunch.
> Perhaps swap recipes over a glass of Lambrini. Only one mind, don't forget those calories !
> ROFPML.


i wonder if the use the same hairdresser as me lol


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

PMSL @ this thread, nice pics buddy, just a shame i couldn't be there to meet you (birthday duties called LOL) You'll soon get to know your way round the cars, a lot of people, including me are still learning lots about them everytime they come on here.

The NW bunch are a good bunch of guys, you'll soon be into the regular banter LOL

I'll be organising a meet for September for just the Skyline guys so pop down and have a chat mate.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Stan said:


> It's soooo nice that you two girls share a hairdresser.
> You'll simply HAVE to do lunch.
> Perhaps swap recipes over a glass of Lambrini. Only one mind, don't forget those calories !
> ROFPML.


I suppose I deserved that for calling you bi-polar :runaway:

John has been cutting my hair every month since 1982. I've also been known to have a blonde rinse done on several occasions - up to as recently as 2 years ago.  You're never too old for a blonde rinse Ian :chuckle:



marroon-sky said:


> i wonder if they use the same hairdresser as me lol


Hairdresser? I thought you went to a French Polisher? :chairshot


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

haha, this has all gone a bit too feminine for my liking
cheers for the link andy, ill check em out, was looking for a top secret style bumper or something like that.
the doors been done in on a roundabout by some muppet so im looking for a nice new cheap 1.
my mum tells me that shes heard of you writing off a skyline in your time lol (you're not alone unfortunately) lol

cheers stan (or the other nicknames) that would be great

so yeah guys let me know of the next meet, i only knew about the last one cos of you lot on here!

cheers


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

makaveli7 said:


> ....my mum tells me that shes heard of you writing off a skyline in your time lol (you're not alone unfortunately) lol


Yeah mate, I did this to a GTR down on Preston docks about 2 years ago:



Insurance wrote it off on cost of parts, e.g. rear steering rack £4,700 just to buy new :bawling:


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

This thread is putting me off future NW meets. First you 2 discussing your hairdresser and now I find out that Ian is bi


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

polar.

Sorry, don't know what happened with my computer to split my post up like that :flame:


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

he started it 




ooh thats a shame to hear. what made you go for the GTT then over another GTR?


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

makaveli7 said:


> ooh thats a shame to hear. what made you go for the GTT then over another GTR?


a) The settlement from the insurance company (not enough for a decent GTR)
b) Thought the insurance might be cheaper (but still paid £3,100 on the GTT at first renewal after the write-off)
c) Spotted the GTT on autotrader and liked the kit/rims/etc.
d) "younger", "rarer" car, better fuel economy, etc.

Anyway, here's some pics I nicked off Chaz's camera after the meet. All of me, Chaz & my daughter Emma posing in and around the R35 (me outside, Chaz inside - wouldn't want people to think I looked like Chaz 
:chuckle: ):


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

NotoriousREV said:


> This thread is putting me off future NW meets. First you 2 discussing your hairdresser and now I find out that Ian is bi


PMSL - it's just a barbers for fecks sake !!!!!!!

Anyway, given your recent track record of non-meet attendance, when are we going to see you again


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Makaveli - I'll dig out his details & PM you.

(Erm....
What does bi-polar mean ? - I think I can assume it's not complimentary !)


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Stan said:


> (Erm.... What does bi-polar mean ? - I think I can assume it's not complimentary !)


Bugger, I thought it meant schizophrenic (you know, multiple personalities? Stan, Ian, Flint  )

Turns out it means Manic Depressive:

Bipolar disorder Introduction - Health encyclopaedia - NHS Direct

I'm using Google BEFORE I try and use clever words next time :chairshot


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

I think Ian is more of an OCD type of guy


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

What, obsessively polishing his compulsively purchased shiny bits under his bonnet?

p.s. Always meant to ask but is your avatar a picture of you [email protected] a suzuki with a woman watching and possibly even fondling your butt? My eyesight ain't what it used to be


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

haha, we couldnt really get further off the subject here.

nice pics andy :bowdown1:

and nice 1 stan 

another issue arises...

anybody know where i can get some nicely priced tyres :chuckle:
wheels are around 110 each.. but tyre package is like 675 

cheers

ohh and p.s
saw john today andy! he did my mums hair haha


----------



## DeanN (Jun 2, 2007)

One of the funniest threads I've seen. Though I think that those that don't know us all might be a little worried by some of the content.

I have bought a few tyres from Camskill and mytyres. Both pretty good prices and fast delivery. Though I can usually go to the garage that I used to work at and fit em myself to save a bit of cash. 
Japshop did me such a good deal on a wheel and tyre package for my GTR I just got the lot from them. 

BTW, don't worry Andy no-one took any pics of my motor  even after I painted some bits in the engine bay and wire brushed me nuts n bolts ! 
Obviously we're not blingy/silicony enuff mate.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

not sure if the discount is still on in the club shop on tyres, or try tyres online @ mytyres.co.uk: cheap passenger tyres, summer tyres, winter tyres and tyre dealer


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

andyneed4speed said:


> What, obsessively polishing his compulsively purchased shiny bits under his bonnet?
> 
> p.s. Always meant to ask but is your avatar a picture of you [email protected] a suzuki with a woman watching and possibly even fondling your butt? My eyesight ain't what it used to be


Don't knock it till you've tried it :squintdan


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

NotoriousREV said:


> Don't knock it till you've tried it :squintdan


Well I haven't got a Suzuki to [email protected] and my wife ain't into @rse fondling - especially in public :bawling: Can I borrow yours Dave? :chuckle:

(It is Dave innit? My memory for names - including relatives and good friends - ain't what it used to be due to years of alcohol abuse. However, I can still remember the phone number for Manchester Victoria Railway timetable enquiries from 25 years ago  )

Makaveli - last few times I've found Camskill the cheapest on the internet:

Cheap Tyres Discount Tyres & Japanese Import Car Parts Spares Tuning Performance ::

If you order early enough they can deliver next day.

MyTyres are usually second cheapest.

Then I've had them fitted at Deepdale tyres (just behind Preston Prison haha)

Map of Deepdale Tyres

About a tenner a wheel balanced & valved and they love to drool over a Skyline :smokin:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

DeanN said:


> BTW, don't worry Andy no-one took any pics of my motor  even after I painted some bits in the engine bay and wire brushed me nuts n bolts !
> Obviously we're not blingy/silicony enuff mate.


I've just trawled through 236 of the official pictures from Jamies link before I got to any of our Skylines. There are some before that but I don't think they were on our stand.

They're a bit sporadic after pic 236 (ones and twos crop up) and there aren't many - certainly none of mine  A few of Steve H's and some others.


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

cheers guys, you couldnt be more helpful. gonna get some ultralites i think! 17 or 18? hmm


tad mental, but overall down to earth, thats what we like to see 

ill make sure i take pics of everything next time!

how about you guys take a camera? lol i didnt see many photos being taken.. just with phones really.

and andy, how come u got to sit in that GTR!? gutted!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

I didn't get to sit in it :bawling:

This is me stood next to it:



This is my mate Chaz sat in it with my daughter:



The guy just asked Emma if she wanted to sit in it after she asked if she could look in the boot (just to see how big it is compared to mine  )

Chaz just jumped in the passenger seat before I could get there - cheeky bar steward 

Glad to be of help with the tyres & stuff - that's what we're here for


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

makaveli7 said:


> cheers guys, you couldnt be more helpful. gonna get some ultralites i think! 17 or 18? hmm


Absolutely gotta be 18's. Not sure about width, I think mine are 9J on the back (with 255/35/18 tyres) and 8.5J on the front (with 235/40/18 tyres). The fronts rub on full lock but only when I'm reversing 

I definitely haven't got a clue about offset. Steve H (the white GTT with nismo graphics, etc.) has ultralites on his - send him a PM and ask if he knows best width/offset/etc.



makaveli7 said:


> ...how about you guys take a camera? lol i didnt see many photos being taken.. just with phones really.


Bloody forgot my digital and video cameras as usual - I was a bit sleepy getting up at 7.30am on a Sunday :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

18's deffo, have a look at the pics of mine, they are 18" Ultralite NUR's and sometimes i think that they dont fill the arches enough. Steve has different sizes on the front and rear too.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

haha forgot you had ultralites too - but then again, we didn't see you on Sunday for some reason


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

oooh digs digs digs!

thats what i get for never actually meeting you and knowing what you look like lol, i know your car though!

i was actually really lookin forward to seeing smigzys GTR  maybe next time!

im thinkin if i get em from a place like skylinepart.com then hopefully they should fit anyway. not too happy with the 25 quid (per wheel) delivery charge ontop of the prices though


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

makaveli7 said:


> ....i was actually really lookin forward to seeing smigzys GTR  maybe next time!


Why, it's only a white R33 GTR - they're as common as muck. He didn't even have a splitter fitted for months on end :chuckle:

I suppose he's spent a bit under the bonnet recently and his Bee-R flamethrower is a neat trick (if somewhat deafening). But he hasn't shown us enough hotpants recently - despite the expectations raised by his R33 GTR development thread 

By the way, Sunday at Haigh Hall - first proper jap car show I go to and there ain't a friggin hotpant in sight, most disappointed at the lack of totty :bawling:

p.s. Ben - you know I'm only joking mate


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

andyneed4speed said:


> By the way, Sunday at Haigh Hall - first proper jap car show I go to and there ain't a friggin hotpant in sight, most disappointed at the lack of totty :bawling:


i second that one!
why do you think i reeaaaallly took my camera?!
instead i got a bunch of bloody cars :chuckle:

young lad, wild oats etc:runaway:


----------



## steve H (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Makaveli7

I've got 8.5 and 9.5 x 18" Nurburgrings
I'll check the offsets tomorrow
Any time you want to meet up for a chat, just let me know, i'm also in Preston

See you soon 
Steve H


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

cheers steve, big help 

im like andy with this offset thing though, anybody care to explain?

more liners in preston than i thought, we should have our own little meet one night, show up on a car park and watch the boy racers jaws drop :chuckle:

edited to say : we reckon these will fit on a 34 GTT? 225/40/18


----------



## ashdog187 (Jul 27, 2006)

im also in preston if you fancy meetin up


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

ohh nice 1 mate, ill get all ur usernames and we should sort something out.

where abouts in preston are ya?

and btw.. anybody know of a white R34 GTR in this area?


----------



## ashdog187 (Jul 27, 2006)

im actually in kirkham


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

that'll do mate close enough :thumbsup: lol

i need to get some stuff done before i go out with you lot, im gonna look mediocre in comparison!


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

andyneed4speed said:


> Why, it's only a white R33 GTR - they're as common as muck.


Oi! :banned:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

makaveli7 said:


> cheers steve, big help
> 
> im like andy with this offset thing though, anybody care to explain?
> 
> ...


I know how offset works - I just don't know what offset my wheels are  . I think there's a good thread on here somewhere explaining offset - have a search.

You only get one warning on this - DON'T CALL A SKYLINE A LINER! :runaway: :chairshot :chuckle:



Where do the Chavs meet in Preston? There's a Preston Chav forum you know, perhaps we could hijack their next meet? 

Login

Get bigger than 225's - I think they're the standard width for the GTT, get as big as will fit.



makaveli7 said:


> and btw.. anybody know of a white R34 GTR in this area?


Nope, why - have you seen one?



makaveli7 said:


> i need to get some stuff done before i go out with you lot, im gonna look mediocre in comparison!


Don't worry about it mate - you've got a Skyline and that's enough for us 



NotoriousREV said:


> Oi! :banned:


Have you got one as well? I said they were as common as muck :chuckle:


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

haha, i love the time and effort that you must put into these posts :chuckle: makes for a good read though 

anyway.. im not gonna be able to get much power from this car unless i strap on a turbo.. so im thinkin 225 should be fine. plus money money money! its a big step up in price from 17-18 inch alloys for a start!

yeah damn right ive seen one! it took my breath away lol so gorgeous! 

i reckon just turning up on the capitol centre in a convoy one night will be enough lol. theres tons that go on there, acting like muppets too. but i think they go on homebase too.. the one near the merc garage in the centre

excuse the 'liner' comment.. they just look so similar :chuckle:


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

makaveli7 said:


> excuse the 'liner' comment.. *they just look so similar *:chuckle:



Should've gone to Specsavers mate. 
:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Blastphemy!!

Andy, only a GTR hey?  

I'l put up a thread for the September meet soon, where do you guys fancy?


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

What about The Helsby Arms again ?
I miss the convoys.


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

i say up rivington. we can get some nice pics up there!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

makaveli7 said:


> i say up rivington. we can get some nice pics up there!


Ill second that the place is lovely when its sunny,but helsby sounds good too.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep thats the thing, Helsby has the awesome convoys which, for me, is just as good as the meet. 

Shall we do a Helsby meet for September then look elsewhere for October? 

Up to you guys, decision will be based on the majority vote!


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Just don't do it between 1st Sep - 14th Sep or you'll have to do without my wit, charm and personality.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

erm......:nervous:

You on hols bud?


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Yup and I think I've missed the last 3 meets at least


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

NotoriousREV said:


> Just don't do it between 1st Sep - 14th Sep or you'll have to do without my wit, charm and personality.


Well if you're lucky it might be 21st  (ignore title of thread  ):

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103561-north-west-meet-sunday-7th-september.html


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

will the meets be on sat or sundays as sundays r a complete nono 4 me now as footballs back on at utd and his academy games r on sundays.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Meets are Sundays - sorry Daz. A few people find Saturdays difficult due to work and that.

New thread for meet on 21st Sept. here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103692-north-west-meet-sunday-21st-september.html


----------

